# Ideal Toy Company



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey guys,
i have noticed in the past few years alot of very cool games that were popular back in the 70's and late 60's,and they all have the Ideal logo on them.which is great but i cant find a website for them at all,does anyone know the website for them.????????


----------



## WLRay (May 13, 2006)

Here is some info on Wikipedia....
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ideal_Toy_Company


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

yeah i know i found that ,but how come there isnt a website, for whoever is making the ideal toys,as of right now there are about 14 very cool board/action games coming out or are already out and the game box box has the ideal logo on it.maybe if i get one of the games it will havesome type of address and or website.


----------



## WLRay (May 13, 2006)

Another site...
http://dpjohnson1.tripod.com/


----------



## translego1 (Nov 24, 2010)

the reason(s) why you can't find a website is/are possibly because
1) the company is no longer around,
2) it wasn't around long enough to have on, or
3) the company had one at one time, lost too much money, and no longer had a website.

these are only possibilities, so there might be one.


----------

